# Saturday laughs



## ofelles (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 3, 2021)

Good ones!!  But I can't figure out where they got my picture.  Haven't worn that brown shirt in years.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 3, 2021)

LOL.  All very good ones.  Thank, great way to start this Holiday weekend.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 5, 2021)

These are great, thanks! RAY


----------

